# Virginia ASA State Championships



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

July 13 and 14 - Blackstone Archery - 3181 Hungarytown Rd., Blackstone, Va. 23824 ...... http://www.blackstonearchery.com/

An excellent venue for tournaments. The courses are always challenging and interesting.
Lance has set a new course for the championship. He has excellent terrain to work with and utilizes it to keep it interesting. You'll see a variety of target sets including open field, uphill, downhill, hidden ground and more. 

Come and strut your stuff! 

*Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Same weekend as the IBO in Ohio.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Same weekend as the IBO in Ohio.


No problem. Shoot IBO Friday and Saturday. Travel Sat. afternoon. Shoot Blackstone Sunday.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope to be there Sat morning if I can get off ,if not I'll be there Sunday for sure.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> No problem. Shoot IBO Friday and Saturday. Travel Sat. afternoon. Shoot Blackstone Sunday.


That would be about a 11 drive.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be there..


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Same here I be there with Bob and Terry.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys have fun. We can't make it this year, our NC State Championship is the same weekend. So you guys are safe this year. lain: :wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Will be there.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> You guys have fun. We can't make it this year, our NC State Championship is the same weekend. So you guys are safe this year. lain: :wink:


Sorry about that, not sure how that happened and slipped by us.
Really enjoyed shooting with the NC girls last year.
Who is the state rep now in NC?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Sorry about that, not sure how that happened and slipped by us.
> Really enjoyed shooting with the NC girls last year.
> Who is the state rep now in NC?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


State rep is still Michael Shore. bigcountry24 on here.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> You guys have fun. We can't make it this year, our NC State Championship is the same weekend. So you guys are safe this year. lain: :wink:





XForce Girl said:


> Sorry about that, not sure how that happened and slipped by us.
> Really enjoyed shooting with the NC girls last year.
> Who is the state rep now in NC?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Marcie, don't worry about it. I seriously doubt that it was an "accident" that NC scheduled their championship the same weekend as ours. You see once upon a time NC held a state indoor Vegas tournament and some of us Virginia gentleman made a road trip south to teach CaroWhiners how to shoot an arrow. To make a long story short, most if not ALL of the first place awards left NC that weekend. I'm fairly certain there are some CaroWhiners still having to sit on pillows for comfort. It's best they not schedule their state "championship" on a weekend where they may have visitors from the Old Dominion.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The clock is ticking............ I hope you kids have doubled up on your Wheeties!



*Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> The clock is ticking............ I hope you kids have doubled up on your Wheeties!
> 
> 
> 
> *Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


For sure Kent.
Really looking forward to it
This should be the best state championship ever.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> The clock is ticking............ I hope you kids have doubled up on your Wheeties!
> 
> 
> 
> *Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


My radar went off....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Is the start time 10am on Sunday?I plan on being there before 9am but you never know .

I looked on the web page and it's printed in yellow ,real hard for for my old eyes to see .

I'm planning on shooting it on Sunday ,it's about 2.5 hr drive and I would hate to miss it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I just looked again it's in green not yellow .


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> I just looked again it's in green not yellow .


Sundays shoot time is at 10am

Saturday is at 9am and 1pm.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Is the start time 10am on Sunday?I plan on being there before 9am but you never know .
> 
> I looked on the web page and it's printed in yellow ,real hard for for my old eyes to see .
> 
> I'm planning on shooting it on Sunday ,it's about 2.5 hr drive and I would hate to miss it.


Depends on what class you are shooting in...... I "heard" if you shoot K45 and are an average or better archer your start time is 1 pm or later. :becky: 

All other classes start at 10 am on Sunday.

Anyone that hasn't shot Blackstone is in for a treat............if you like a challenging course. I've been told an entirely new course has been assembled for the championship so whether you are a Blackstone veteran or novice it will be "new". I really think this is how it should be. We should all appreciate the effort Lance and others put into making a new course for the Championship, especially those that have never shot Blackstone.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, Lance said that he was going to a bunch o f new lanes in use. I'll go ahead and sy thanks to him ahead of time for putting in the work to hold this shoot.
We will have 5 guys there from our group on Saturday and then John will be there Sunday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Marcie.
Ken I'm shooting Super sr this year so you're safe .
Bob. Nick and I are shooting Sunday .I dont get off work untill 12 friday night so 9 on saturday would be pushing it for me .
So I took saturday off to practice ,than I can get a good night sleep and shoot sunday .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Thanks Marcie.
> Ken I'm shooting Super sr this year so you're safe .
> Bob. Nick and I are shooting Sunday .I dont get off work untill 12 friday night so 9 on saturday would be pushing it for me .
> So I took saturday off to practice ,than I can get a good night sleep and shoot sunday .


Very good. Well I will be traveling to PA on Sunday so I will be checking in to see how you guys do.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good Luck Champ.
I hope you guy's have a safe trip to PA.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Good Luck Champ.
> I hope you guy's have a safe trip to PA.


I hear you Champ.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good Luck to everyone shooting in the VA and NC ASA States this weekend .


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

To describe the range in one word....Brutal.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Well it was a great Range for the State shoot and thanks to all that set the range up. 

Now for the BS 

Something I would never say to my fellow bow shooters. It's seems Bow Bob who talked us into shooting on Saturday called at four am and told me he couldn't shoot with us because of a bee sting. 

But some how later managed to get the strength to go pick out paint colors later that day with his spouse. Hummm now we all know who wears the bow quiver in that family.

We asked Bob for pictures of the bee sting but Bob refused to responded. 

As always your comments on this development are welcome.


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anybody know the final results for everybody?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Well it was a great Range for the State shoot and thanks to all that set the range up.
> 
> Now for the BS
> 
> ...




:shade: Story is fabricated.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I saw the supposed pics, looked normal to me..

On another note, I have a quiver full of x cutter arrows and a B stinger stab that I will sell cheap.



EROS said:


> Well it was a great Range for the State shoot and thanks to all that set the range up.
> 
> Now for the BS
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> I saw the supposed pics, looked normal to me..
> 
> On another note, I have a quiver full of x cutter arrows and a B stinger stab that I will sell cheap.


I'll bid on those.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Well the truth comes out. Bob talked me into shooting on Saturday then he gets a bee sting. Here all along it was to better he's chance at the drawing. Bob never told me about the prize drawing and in a slight of hand knowing I would win something he has me shoot on Saturday knowing I wouldn't come on Sunday. For shame Bob for shame.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Well the truth comes out. Bob talked me into shooting on Saturday then he gets a bee sting. Here all along it was to better he's chance at the drawing. Bob never told me about the prize drawing and in a slight of hand knowing I would win something he has me shoot on Saturday knowing I wouldn't come on Sunday. For shame Bob for shame.


$100 gift card you missed out on. 
Sucks to be a losser.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Seems as though only one (not including the injured one) amongst our shooting group didn't win a state championship this year.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> $100 gift card you missed out on.
> Sucks to be a losser.


Can't miss out on things you don't get told.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Seems as though only one (not including the injured one) amongst our shooting group didn't win a state championship this year.


I think you're right Nick.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Hook line and sinker.

The range was great ,I loved it .A big thanks to everyone involved setting it up .

I saw the pic's looked photoshopped to me is all I can say.More like a hot dog than a upper lip.

Man they had some great door prizes .

I took a bunch of pic's I'll post some later ,camera is still in the truck.

Eros keep telling me that I would like the corn ,I keep thinking what the heck is he talking about .

Than I saw the corn ,with the targets long range . I shot both of them well I shot 12's on both of them .

The 2nd target was another story .I drew back and my pin settled under the target I started bringing it up and it went off .I shot right under it .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

To echo John here, the course was incredible! What a challenge! Boy it was a tough judge and shot. The dark to light was making my pins fade out, rough footing, UP hills and DOWN hills,....
Tanks to Lance and all that help make the shoot happen, you did a great job.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Im tired. Taking a couple days to recover.
They ran out of championship plaques so I gave mine back so a kid wouldn't have to go without.
Ill get mine in the mail later on.
So proud of our team shak.
9 - 1st places and 4 - 2nd place.

Was great to see everyone, looking forward to next year even though we dont know where yet.

Ill get some pics posted up in a couple days. Im taking today off.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple pic's .Bob is right the shooting from in the woods into the open was tough .

Marcie I felt the same way got home took a shower ate some dinner and fell asleep .

I shot with JT Hurt ,BoBob and Wesley Stagall .Great group to shoot with .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like a really nice course!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The mt lion up the tree was a great shot .Something I haven't ever seen before.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Last pic is a group of Trad guy's that were burning it up ,some great shooting guy's.They were making it look easy.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Again a Big Thank you to everyone that had a hand in help setting it up and running it .

It was great seeing Mike Davis again haven't seen him in awhile .

Congrats to all this years winners .

Everyone that shot in my group won the State championship in there class .$ different classes from Unlimited,Open A ,Super Sr and Sr Master.

Congrats to Shootstraight on his first ASA state Title .He win's in the big ASA shoots but this is his first State championship .Congrats Buddy.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It really was Dave .We were talking about how it reminded us of your place .All the Uphill Downhill shots .

How did you fare in your state shoot there buddy?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

John, great pics! I won't even put my crummy phone pics on,yours are much better. I'll echo what other have said too, tough course, great challenge. The guys setting up did a great job, it was obvious a lot of hard work went into pulling this off. 

P.S. I'll return the ticks when I come back..


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Many thanks to Lance, Mike Davis and all involved in the Va. State shoot, course was very challenging with many different looks, had a blast, thanks.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Note to self
1) learn to shoot targets at a 40 degree up hill angle better.....
2) Stealth over to Blackstone archery and set all the wart hog targets on fire!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> *Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


Weeeellllll,,,,,,, a few tried but none could!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya I also came home with 6 ticks crawling around on me .I even sprayed down good before hand .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Kent we shot with your father for half the course .Great guy to shoot with ,he said he was 75 years old .I asked how much draw weight ,I think he said around 48 lb's .I told him that I can only hope I can still draw 50 lb's at his age .Than I told him I would be real happy just drawing a breath at his age .It was great shooting with him ,I hope he enjoys the stand seet I gave him ,I would never use it .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> It really was Dave .We were talking about how it reminded us of your place .All the Uphill Downhill shots .
> 
> How did you fare in your state shoot there buddy?


Weeeelllllll, I shot the woods down first day. Had, lets just say, a form issue. 11 down.

A buddy I was shooting with recommended something, which made me hold a lot more stable, and I shot 12 up on the second day. 15 targets each day. Finished 1 up. Wish I would have been better prepared.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Weeeelllllll, I shot the woods down first day. Had, lets just say, a form issue. 11 down.
> 
> A buddy I was shooting with recommended something, which made me hold a lot more stable, and I shot 12 up on the second day. 15 targets each day. Finished 1 up. Wish I would have been better prepared.


Almost sounds like my day Dave. Shot 12 down on the first 15 targets and then even on the last 15.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe one day Bob. Maybe one day.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looked like a great course and shoot


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Well now that's over time to start thinking of bow season.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya and with that gift card you could have bought some new stuff ,too hunt with .


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Im just glad to finally get a belt buckle again. Took me three years!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Big Rig I hate to tell you you're not getting a belt buckle .They gave out plaques this year .


----------

